# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari Pump & air pump second

## zieco

Mungkin ada di antara Om2 yg water pump & air pump udah nganggur / ngga di pake lagi, saya mau nih...
Tapi yg kondisinya masih layak pakai & harga yg baik.
Klo ada tolong PM saya yah.

Thanx

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

